# Choosing The Right Puppy



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I will be choosing my GSD puppy on Wednesday and wanted to know if anyone had any advise as to what to look for or if their are any traits that should stick out when I pick one. I am going to pick a male and I have already seen the puppies before. They were all very friendly and seems to come to me when I got their attention.

I just don't really know if there are certain things I should look for so I know the puppy I'm choosing is the right one for me and my family.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hmmm, i'm no expert, but here's a couple thoughts.

- energy level. the rowdiest pup will likely be the one that needs the most exercise. when we picked ours we picked 1 of the 2 that were not asleep. Well that was a sign lol. I take Cody on 4 mile jogs. it's a friggin warm up for him!!! so, if you don't want to sentence yourself to an extensive workout plan for your GSD, maybe go for a pup that is less energtic that it's litter mates.

- social level. you probably don't want a shy pup. make sure the pup will play and interact with you. fear can easily lead to aggression if not trained and socialized properly.

- don't pick based on color/looks. it's the least important feature, and they're all cute haha

-ask the breeder about their temperments. Which one is most adventerous? which stays close to mom?

i think that's all i got for you... good luck!


----------



## Gsdsrgr8 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yaaaayyyy!!! You're getting a new puppy. I'm not an expert either but I've always picked a puppy the same way. I watch the group of puppies interact with each other for a little while to get an idea of their personalities. Who looks alpha? Who looks a little timid, etc. Then I get in there with them too. I pick the puppy that shows the most interest & curiosity & is excited to interact with me. I just did this yesterday & out of the 3 males (I wanted a male puppy) the little guy I picked was the most sociable, wanted to get to know me & didn't feel the need to follow his litter mates the whole time. They were totally interested in a bag of food in the corner. He was interested in me. I'm sure this isn't the best way to pick a puppy & there are several tried & true methods that others can share. I'm not interested in showing my dog or competing with him in any way. I just wanted a great pet & this method has has always worked for me. Good luck with your new little fur buddy!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmm, I don't want to be a killjoy, but the breeder should really be picking out the pup for you based on the information you gave the breeder about your lifestyle, family, etc... and what you were looking for in a pup. 
I would ask your breeder what puppy they would recommend you get for your family based on their individual temperments and what your looking for.
I know we all want the puppy that "winks" to us, but it's better to let the experts choose for us, then regretting our excited decision later


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone has provided some great info. My dilemma is this. When I originally went to visit the breeder and the pups I had my wife and daughter with me. They of course were all excited about the puppies where I was looking at the puppies for the future meaning what they might be like down the road because I will be the primary caretaker/trainer. That's why I'm kind of thinking that maybe I should pick out the puppy on my own.

@Bear... The breeder has picked out a select group of males that would fit our lifestyle but he couldn't say which one because I'm second in line to pick. Plus he is German so I can only make out every third word he says.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

not an expert either, hopefully somebody can do a quick post on temp. testing or ask about this in general discussion. might want to pm, carmspack and selzer.


----------

